# Litter training - too late?



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

So, is it ever too late to try to litter train your hedgehog? He's about a year and a half. Whattya guys think?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't believe it's ever to late to try to get a hedgie in a new habit. (not _training_, that can't be done. :lol: ) Just follow the advice that's been given for any other age hedgie and who knows, he may pick it up. 

If you use the search, there should be plenty of threads that come up that may help you.


----------

